# [SOLVED] Help stop error code 0x000000F4



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Help I left my PC defragmenting last night and woke up the next morning and the PC had rebooted and was at the welcome screen. I will tell ya a little more about what happened.

So I login my account as normal open my web browser checked email using webmail then I tried to defrag to see if the problem would repeat itself and it did with a BSOD crash and the error code listed above along with a few more error codes listed below and has continued to do so since.


error:0x00000003
error:0x8217F85C
error:0x8217F6E8
error:0x805FB02E

Win XP Pro SP3 1.5 GHZ P4 512 MD DDR


Will someone please help!:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Hi :wave:

Please post the *system specifications*.

It looks like a problem with the HDD or the motherboard (HDD controller).
If the HDD with Windows is an IDE drive - make sure it's jumpered as master.

Also:
Attach a few mini dumps in zip format to your post.
The dump files are located in \Windows\Minidump.

If there are no minidumps:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Double-click System. 
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery. 
4. In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k). 

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

It wont boot to the OS and there has been a couple memory dumps when it was booting.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

OK - try this:
Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the *Welcome to Setup* screen, press *R* to select the repair option.
You will have to enter the Administrator password - if none, just press <Enter>.
In the recovery console - type *chkdsk c: /r* > press <Enter>.
When the disk check is done:
Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.
Take the Windows disc out and reboot.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I have tried starting it with the Windows CD and it will always get stuck at the part where it says "starting Windows"

I really do not think it is the HDD cause I tried with a good HDD and the same thing happens,I also tried using different IDE cables installed a new CMOS battery as well.

I did find the motherboard is manufactured by VIA Technologies I hope that will help you help me.

Thx for the speedy response.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

What CPU, video card and power supply do you have?

Replace the HDD's data cable.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

CPU:x 86 Family 15 Model 0 Stepping 10 Genuineintel ~1499 Mhz

Video card:16MB ATI Rage 128 Ultra

Power Supply:Sun Pro 115/230V 50/60Hz

And does "Replace the HDD's data cable." mean the IDE cable?
If so I have tried doing so.

All&Any help help is appreciated!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Yes, the IDE cable.

Does the computer try to boot from the Windows CD? If not - check the boot priority in BIOS (CD #1) and try booting with the CD again.

Do you have access to another PC where you can hook the HDD up as a slave?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

O.K. Here is where I am at now.

I have got the thing to load Windows now by removing one of my memory chips from it's slot the one closest to the CPU and leaving the other chip in it's slot.

Now when it boots it stays at a black screen that recognizes my HDD as the primary master and my CDRW as the secondary master with no slaves showing up as primary or secondary which is correct since that is how I am setup.

O.K. and on the same black screen which I just noticed gives the BIOS verhoenix AwardBios v6.00PG, Copy Right 1984-2002 I can look a little lower on the page and see a different error I have recorded and is listed below.

Floppy disk(s) fail (40)

Then down at the bottom of the page is four options.

Press F8 to enable System Configuration.
Press F9 to Select Booting Device after POST.
Press F1 to continue, DEL to enter setup.

And if I press F1 it does let me in Windows and now after boot up it takes close to a minute after having access to my desktop for the hour glass to go away and for my system time and start menu to be displayed as well.

Windows has also displayed a message stating that "your system has just recovered from a major problem" the first time I got it to boot into my Windows install on the local disk C:

Where do I go from here I wanted to try and duplicate the problem by attempting to perform a disk defrag as that is the utility I was using at the time of the crash.

Before crash time I had installed two pieces of software Nero 8 trial and Austologic boost speed.

And now last but not least I have tried going to my add remove programs to remove the two pieces of software I had just installed but that too now gives an error referring to the Windows installer msiex.exe file not being installed.Can I get that from Windows update?

Thanks for all help in advance and I hope this is good information and just a bunch of garble.

Awaiting patiently.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

You can download the windows installer standalone version here.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Load a system restore point from a date before you installed Auslogics boost speed.

Run chkdsk /r:
Right click the drive in "My computer" >> Properties >> Tools >> Check now. Tick both options and click "Start":


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I don't have a restore point older than 41 hours ago and I installed the boost speed around a week ago.

I was able to install the Windows installer 3.1 though.

Should I still run the CHKDSK and try too uninstall boost speed vis add/remove programs?

Again thank you!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Yes, uninstall Boost speed and run chkdsk.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I am at work now so I will try to uninstall the boost speed in a couple of hours when i get home although I did try to uninstall the Nero trial ver 8 and got the same error.

The Installer service cannot be accessed this can happen if you are in safe mode*.*

I then tried uninstalling a ol game I no longer play and had no trouble doing so Hmm.

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

O.K. boost speed is gone and I ran the CHKDSK 100% through but still the hour glass and start menu take forever to go away.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Are the errors gone?
Check the computer for malware.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

The only errors Ive seen in the last two days is that Installer error recorded below when I try to uninstall Nero trial 8 and still the same "Floppy disk(s) fail 40 error" when I boot the PC exists. 
The Installer service cannot be accessed this can happen if you are in safe mode*.*
I have avast home installed and spyware terminator Spybot S&D also adaware 2008 that I can scan with with do you recommend anything else?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Do yo have a floppy drive?
If so - check the connections inside the case (with the computer unplugged from the wall, of course).
If not - disable floppy drive in BIOS.

How "old" is the XP installation? Perhaps it's time to reinstall...

Also:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I did get rid of the floppy disk error by entering into my BIOS and and setting drive A: to none.

My screen is kind of greenish now to and my Windows install is not even two months old.

Any idea on the screen I already tried looking for a updated driver and it appears that I have the latest driver.

Here is your log from Everest.

Thanks much!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

The video card is very old - the latest driver is from 2002: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/legacy-xp.html
I would replace the card with a cheap AGP 8x.

Also - according to Everest you only have 256MB RAM. Is that correct?
256 MB isn't enough to run XP SP3 (well, you can, but it will be slow as...)

BTW, the temperatures and voltages are fine.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Ever since posting this:I have got the thing to load Windows now by removing one of my memory chips from it's slot the one closest to the CPU and leaving the other chip in it's slot.

Now when it boots it stays at a black screen that recognizes my HDD as the primary master and my CDRW as the secondary master with no slaves showing up as primary or secondary which is correct since that is how I am setup.

O.K. and on the same black screen which I just noticed gives the BIOS verhoenix AwardBios v6.00PG, Copy Right 1984-2002 I can look a little lower on the page and see a different error I have recorded and is listed below.

Floppy disk(s) fail (40)

Then down at the bottom of the page is four options.

Press F8 to enable System Configuration.
Press F9 to Select Booting Device after POST.
Press F1 to continue, DEL to enter setup.

I am only using one slot and one stick om memory and my XP has reverted back to service pack 2 cause I used the repair function from my XP disk around 10 days ago.

I also tried updating the video card with the link you provided but came up with an error:
"the device driver you are trying to install is not compatible with your display card"
Also should I try to put back my other stick of memory now and see how that goes?

Thanks much again!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Sounds like one of the RAM sticks is faulty.
Run *MemTest* on both sticks - one at a time, 4-5 test cycles.

To get rid of the BIOS error - disable the floppy controller.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

What do I download at MemTest?
BIOS error is gone.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Oh ya should I reinstall sp3 as well?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Download the ISO, unzip and create a bootable CD with, for example, Nero.
http://www.memtest.org/download/2.01/memtest86+-2.01.iso.zip

Don't install SP3 yet - we don't want more problems. :smile:


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Know of any other free programs to make a bootable disk with?

I just got rid of Nero and it was not easy I would rather use an alternative if at all possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

*DeepBurner* and *ImgBurn* are good (and free) programs.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

O.K. the next day I decided to just go ahead and go through with the dreaded Windows install since Nero had left behind enough .dll residue to to feed a football team and this is where the problems starts.

I got into setup as normal and then came to the option of where I wanted to install Windows and I 1st deleted the partition and then formatted it using the original XP pro disk with sp2.

I came to the starting Windows part when it rebooted for no reason and when it did the XP disk started loading again and it was as if it had remembered that it was just trying to load the OS from the disk cause it came to the part that says "press any key to boot from CD" and then started loading all by itself just like a XP install does after the first reboot without pressing any key.

But all I get now is "setup did not detect and hard disk drives on your computer"

I have fiddled and fiddled with the BIOS settings trying each and every boot order at least a minum of three times and to no avail.

Although I have found that when turning drive:A on and try booting I get the error to change to the floppy disk(s) drive error:40,tried loading XP like that also but eventually still come to the "setup did not detect and hard disk drives on your computer" error.

Any idea what is going on?

Please help I'm at awe with these wonderful Windows errors.
I have seen more errors in the last two weeks than anyone deserves to see in a life time.

As always all help is appreciated&anticipated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

The "setup did not detect and hard disk drives on your computer" error usually occurs when XP lacks a SATA driver.

But - your motherboard doesn't support SATA and the 60GB HDD is an IDE, so that can't be the problem.

In BIOS - "Load optimized defaults". That will bring the floppy error back (just disable everything with floppy in BIOS).
Then try to install Windows again.

BIOS manual: ftp://ftp.biostar-usa.com/manuals/U8768/U8768bios.pdf
Motherboard support page: http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=u8768


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I did as you instructed but now when I bootup without the Windows CD in the CD-ROM and try to press "del" to enter setup it just hangs there,and the floppy error as you stated did come back only I cannot enter setup it does not even seem to recognize I pressed del since the words "entering setup" never even appear across the screen.

Stuck again.

Thanks for all your help hope ta hear back soon.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

:sigh:

Sounds more and more like a bad motherboard.

Clear CMOS:

Get rid of static electricity by touching a radiator or bare metal on the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer *without the CD*.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Sorry I did not see your reply and I was trying to get Windows to load again and I got it started deleted the partition and created a new partition formatted it and started to install XP pro.

Right now it just got stuck a few seconds after pressing F8 to accept the license agreement and displayed on the screen is

"setup cannot create the folder \Windows\system32\mui\0426"
Setup cannot continue until the folder is created To retry, press Enter
To quit setup press F3.

Should I just Ctrl+alt+del to restart and remove the disk then do what you suggested above.

Thanks for all the help I will await further instructions.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

No need to clear CMOS if that's working now.

Stop the installation.

Run MemTest.

Run chkdsk /r to check the HDD for errors:
Start the computer with the Windows CD.
At the *Welcome to Setup* screen, press *R* to select the repair option.
You will have to enter the Administrator password - if none, just press <Enter>.
In the recovery console - type *chkdsk /r* (note the space after chkdsk) > press <Enter>.
When the disk check is done:
Type *Exit* > press <Enter>.
Take the Windows disc out and reboot.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

I will do that as soon as I get home today from work.

Where does the problem seem to lie at?

After the CHKDSK do you think that may be able to possibly fix me up or is it more like a step in troubleshooting the issue.

Also my configuration is as follows.

Primary IDE Master:HDD
Primary IDE slave:none

Secondary IDE Master:CDRW
Secondary IDE slave:none

The jumpers on both the HDD and the CDRW are set to master and are on their own cables.

Does that seem to be O.K.?

Thanks for all the help and I apoligizw for so much trouble.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

It's hard to say which part causes the problems - motherboard, RAM, HDD or power supply?

The jumper/cable configuration is fine.

Chkdsk can fix errors in the file system. No program can fix mechanical errors on a HDD.

Make sure the XP disc is clean (scratches, smudges etc).


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

O.K. thank you very much I will start this task in roughly a hour from now.

It is 8:10 P.M. right now for me and I think I will go sit outside with my neighbor for a half hour or so and enjoy the evening as it will only be around 81 degrees and not 99 degrees like midday was today.

Thanks again for all the help attention and advice!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

O.K. finished doing as you requested and Windows said something like it recovered and repaired something I think it was either clusters or sectors but not certain.

Took the CD out and the same error.

"Disk Boot Failure insert system disk and press enter"

Well if I was a quitter I would of been done some time ago but I am not and still require assistance so please someone heeeeeeeeeeeeelp!

Awaiting further instructions.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Check the boot order in BIOS - CD first, then HDD.
Remove any CD or floppy from their drive.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Same error!

Gosh this thing is almost ready to go into my recycling bin for pickup on Monday.

LOL.

I am frustrated but not to the point where I no longer want to learn.

Awaiting instructions once more.

Sorry for all the trouble but know it is highly appreciated though.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Well after all this trouble I now appear to be all fixed up.

Out of pure desperation I tried replacing the HDD as I had already previously done so only this time after Windows loaded I did not have to enter the BIOS change no jumpers and best of all I got to login and not see no errors!

Something I have been long awaiting.

Thanks eneles for all your time and effort until we meet again.

P.S. please leave my thread open for at least 72 hours if you can so we can see how things go, already installed AVG 8.0 Adaware 2008 and am currently updating the dreaded but needed thousand updates from Microsoft after a clean XPsp2 install.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Grats on the fix. Here is a bit of info. When I have gotten this error:

Floppy disk(s) fail (40)

I put the cable upside down when I plugged it into the floppy. Now I dont think you can put them in upside down with a hard drive but...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help stop error code 0x000000F4*

Good news. :smile:


----------

